# BBVA Bancomer card in U.S.



## Andreas_Montoya

I am preparing to return to the U.S. to work for a while. The money is just too good to pass up. I want to leave some money here yo pay the electric bill until the house sells. Has anyone ever used a BBVA Bancomer card in an American ATM to pulse out money?


----------



## makaloco

I’ve used my Bancomer debit card a few times to get cash from ATMs while visiting the US, and I think once I paid a US dentist with it. Don’t recall exchange rate or fees, sorry. Also don’t know if it depends on the type of account, but mine is a very basic peso checking account.


----------



## TundraGreen

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I am preparing to return to the U.S. to work for a while. The money is just too good to pass up. I want to leave some money here yo pay the electric bill until the house sells. Has anyone ever used a BBVA Bancomer card in an American ATM to pulse out money?


If it is one of the standard types (Mastercard, VISA, Cirrus, and Plus) it will be accepted at nearly all ATMs worldwide.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

TundraGreen said:


> If it is one of the standard types (Mastercard, VISA, Cirrus, and Plus) it will be accepted at nearly all ATMs worldwide.


Thank you. It is a Visa. I'm looking forward to introducing Gloria to the spring flounder run.


----------



## chuck846

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Thank you. It is a Visa. I'm looking forward to introducing Gloria to the spring flounder run.


Flounders run ? Whenever I've seen them they are buried in the sand.


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan

Check with Bancomer before you try to use your debit card outside of Mexico, either by going to a branch, or by calling their 01-800 customer service number.

In the past, they have demanded that you inform them of where you will be traveling and the dates of travel.

If you fail to do this, they will block your account after the first use of the card at a foreign ATM machine.

_Suerte_,

-- K.H.


----------



## dwwhiteside

I tried it the other way round and was not at all happy. Before I moved to Mexico I lived in Dallas. I opened an account at BBVA Compass there and then, when I moved here, I opened an account at BBVA Bancomer. I did this because I thought I would be able to; A) use my US ATM card here without paying fees and B) easily transfer money from my US account to my Mexico account. As it turns out, I was wrong on both.

BBVA Compass continually reminded me that they they are a different organization than BBVA Bancomer. Every time I used my US ATM card at a BBVA Bancomer ATM, I was charged a fee. And, if I wanted to transfer money from my US account to my Mexican account, I had to physically walk in to a BBVA Compass branch in the US. Pretty difficult when living in Mexico and completely ridiculous when the whole reason for opening the two accounts was to get money from the US to Mexico when I needed it.

In all honesty, doing business with BBVA Compass and BBVA Bancomer was worse than doing business with two banks that are completely unrelated. 

I do not know how this will work for you with your primary account at Bancomer and using Compass ATMs in the US. But going the other way is was absolutely terrible.


----------



## chuck846

Kimpatsu Hekigan said:


> Check with Bancomer before you try to use your debit card outside of Mexico, either by going to a branch, or by calling their 01-800 customer service number.
> 
> In the past, they have demanded that you inform them of where you will be traveling and the dates of travel.
> 
> If you fail to do this, they will block your account after the first use of the card at a foreign ATM machine.
> 
> _Suerte_,
> 
> -- K.H.


The same is true with our US BofA Visa card. We live in Mexico year round. Prior to a recent trip to Texas we had to let BofA know our travel plans. I don't remember what prompted the conversation. It was painless to set up.

It is kind of a good thing I guess. At one point someone tried to use our Mexican HSBC MasterCard (the number anyway) in a Home Depot in Texas. They shut the transaction down and gave us a call.


----------



## chuck846

dwwhiteside said:


> I tried it the other way round and was not at all happy. Before I moved to Mexico I lived in Dallas. I opened an account at BBVA Compass there and then, when I moved here, I opened an account at BBVA Bancomer. I did this because I thought I would be able to; A) use my US ATM card here without paying fees and B) easily transfer money from my US account to my Mexico account. As it turns out, I was wrong on both.
> 
> BBVA Compass continually reminded me that they they are a different organization than BBVA Bancomer. Every time I used my US ATM card at a BBVA Bancomer ATM, I was charged a fee. And, if I wanted to transfer money from my US account to my Mexican account, I had to physically walk in to a BBVA Compass branch in the US. Pretty difficult when living in Mexico and completely ridiculous when the whole reason for opening the two accounts was to get money from the US to Mexico when I needed it.
> 
> In all honesty, doing business with BBVA Compass and BBVA Bancomer was worse than doing business with two banks that are completely unrelated.
> 
> I do not know how this will work for you with your primary account at Bancomer and using Compass ATMs in the US. But going the other way is was absolutely terrible.


Similar experience with HSBC US <=> HSBC Mexico. Two very distinct companies although a) we were able to open our HSBC Mexico account from the US and b) they have an instantaneous money transfer (for a 3% fee). 

We have a patrimonial account at Banamex and they made a big push for us to move our US accounts to Citi (their parent). The vetting process at Citi was similar to getting top-secret security clearance in the US. While they were still deciding if we were good enough for them we opened accounts with Schwab.

We are very happy with Schwab - for a lot of reasons.


----------



## dwwhiteside

chuck846 said:


> Similar experience with HSBC US <=> HSBC Mexico. Two very distinct companies although a) we were able to open our HSBC Mexico account from the US and b) they have an instantaneous money transfer (for a 3% fee).
> 
> We have a patrimonial account at Banamex and they made a big push for us to move our US accounts to Citi (their parent). The vetting process at Citi was similar to getting top-secret security clearance in the US. While they were still deciding if we were good enough for them we opened accounts with Schwab.
> 
> We are very happy with Schwab - for a lot of reasons.


Yes, I have heard great things about Schwab. After the BBVA Bancomer / BBVA Compass debacle, I went back to using my Ally Bank account in the US. With my Ally ATM card I can use any Mexican ATM and whatever fees the ATM charges are reimbursed by Ally at the end of the month. I have not tried doing direct transfers from Ally to an account here in Mexico though.


----------



## coondawg

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Thank you. It is a Visa. I'm looking forward to introducing Gloria to the spring flounder run.


Flounder, ah Yes ! Recall when I taught just north of Corpus and each year one of my students would bring me a nice mess of Flounder they had caught the night before. Some GOOD eating, no ! THOSE were the days !


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

coondawg said:


> Flounder, ah Yes ! Recall when I taught just north of Corpus and each year one of my students would bring me a nice mess of Flounder they had caught the night before. Some GOOD eating, no ! THOSE were the days !


Fun to catch from a kayak also. Once scaled you cut the head off, all of the guts are just inches back, the rest is solid meat. Looking at the cut you can slide a fillet knife down along the spine then out toward the dorsal fins. Stick scissors in there and trim them off then repeat to the tail. When done right you wind up with a pocket that you can stuff with shrimp and cornbread dressing.


----------



## coondawg

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Fun to catch from a kayak also. Once scaled you cut the head off, all of the guts are just inches back, the rest is solid meat. Looking at the cut you can slide a fillet knife down along the spine then out toward the dorsal fins. Stick scissors in there and trim them off then repeat to the tail. When done right you wind up with a pocket that you can stuff with shrimp and cornbread dressing.


Now, THAT is some meal ! I miss that !


----------



## JetLee

You may try Bank of America. Or banks who have close relations with Mexican banks, such as IBC (International Bank of Commerce). There is no fee to take cash from ATM.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

This project is just getting started and will probably last 5 years so I'll probably just close the account here in Mexico. I'm really missing a lot, I have 6 grand kids that I want to spend time with and 2 sisters that are getting up in age. I may just buy a nice fifth wheel trailer and stay there.


----------



## Isla Verde

JetLee said:


> You may try Bank of America. Or banks who have close relations with Mexican banks, such as IBC (International Bank of Commerce). There is no fee to take cash from ATM.


Bank of America has no branches in Mexico.


----------



## Anonimo

JetLee said:


> You may try Bank of America. Or banks who have close relations with Mexican banks, such as IBC (International Bank of Commerce). There is no fee to take cash from ATM.


Perhaps you are thinking of INB, Inter National Bank, based in Texas. It's a subsidiary of Mexican bank Banorte.
Yes, you can use an INB ATM card in Banorte ATMs with no charge, other than the difference in the exchange rate.


----------



## coondawg

Isla Verde said:


> Bank of America has no branches in Mexico.


In Laredo, Texas, there is an IBC Bank, and I will check with them the next time I pass through there.


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> In Laredo, Texas, there is an IBC Bank, and I will check with them the next time I pass through there.


Hey, coondawg, just wondering what your post has to do with this (posted by yours truly): "Bank of America has no branches in Mexico."


----------



## coondawg

Anonimo said:


> Perhaps you are thinking of INB, Inter National Bank, based in Texas. It's a subsidiary of Mexican bank Banorte.
> Yes, you can use an INB ATM card in Banorte ATMs with no charge, other than the difference in the exchange rate.


There is an IBC Bank in Laredo, Texas. I will check it out the next time thru there.


----------



## coondawg

Isla Verde said:


> Hey, coondawg, just wondering what your post has to do with this (posted by yours truly): "Bank of America has no branches in Mexico."


Your guess is as good as mine, I.V. !  
Sorry !


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> Your guess is as good as mine, I.V. !
> Sorry !


Nothing to be sorry about, cd. I was just a bit confused.


----------

